# flee, tick and mange dip.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Today i was at the hardware store buying a tub to use for dipping my dogs when an old man ask what the tub was for so i told him and he said to get some motor oil and sulfer and mix it and coat my dogs with that. i said thats sounds crazy he said it works. i said how long do you leave it on your dogs he said till it wares off. Needless to say i will never in a million years do that to my dogs. its crazy what people will put there animals through to save a buck.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

thats an old wives tale... most of the time it is to treat mange.
the idea is that the motor oil will suffocate the living and the sulfur will kill the eggs.
him saying that it will wear off... have you ever met a mechanic, check out thier hands, the stuff does not wear off.
yeah, not even an option for treating your pet. it is probably cheaper to use a real dip anyways.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i just bought some for 37 dollars.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i just bought some for 37 dollars.


and think how much it would have cost you to buy enough motor oil and sulfur (which isn't always easy to buy). 
silly, silly people LOL!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no i was never gonna buy motor oil and sulfer i thought it was retarded in the first place.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah deff. do not do that!
thats sooooo bad for your dog, you might end up with a dead dog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah thats what i was thinking.i spent eanought on my dog and all his vet visits and his food and meds and toys and papers and pedigree why cheap out now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Personaly I wouldn't flea or mange dip my dogs either. 


Yes the motor oil is an old wise tale and not good for you dogs, but even the other dips are not always good for dogs. I would look at other treatment methods than dipping.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the dip is just a precaution. so i don't end up with it. my neighbors dogs are kinda sickly looking but they live quite a ways away and there is a new pit pup from a kennel here and she hasa a few furless spots so i was just trying to stop a problem before it starts i was thinking about offering to do the neighbors dogs too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

blue, 

1) Motor oil is a big no no. (which you already know)

2) Sulfur only grows hair back and it doesn't treat the problem which is the mange. It is only for your happiness that the hair grows back.

3) I reeeeally can't remember what the stuff was called that I treated that rescue with... Lisa might remember. It was a clear liquid that I had to mix with a gallon of water. The dog I treated was baaad though, and it made her cry when we treated her. It was like a month long process.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Once you know you dont have fleas you can give your dogs bewers yeast w/ garlic. I use this all the time and I have never ad a dog with fleas. We use to have this problem all the time before I started using the bewers yeast.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

The dip I bought is called Happy Jack, Kennel Dip.
It is 17% permethrin. It looks easy eanought to use. it makes 30 gallons.


----------

